# Where do u get your insurance from?



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.

I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.

I have tried everything possible to get a lower rate but in vain (getting multiple quotes from various companies and agent referrals from friends). One of my friends said she saved $200 a year by using a platform called insurify. Unfortunately, these are the quotes that I received lol









These rates are outrageous. $300-400 sounds more like a car payment than insurance premium to me. I have never received any traffic tickets or involved in any at-fault accidents. I received my first DL in the US in 2016.

My question is: is there a way to pay less? The $250 monthly premium is only for personal policy. It is hard to imagine how much it will become by adding RS coverage. Commercial insurance is not an option since I only drive a few hours each week, the premium costs way more than what I can earn from RS.

As far as I can recall, below are the coverage in my current policy. 
Standard liability protection - $50K-$100K for bodily injury and $50k for property damage (It is $30K/60K/25K for state minimum)
Comprehensive coverage with $1000 deductible 
Uninsured motorist coverage 
Road side assistance $50
Car rental $30/day

Do you guys think this is a rip-off? Any comments are appreciated!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


I dont think you want to be dropping comprehensive coverage...
You drive an expensive car 
it costs a lot to fix.
Do you want to be stuck paying to 
fix it if the accident is your fault?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Comprehensive coverage is not for accidents, which are covered by collision insurance. Comprehensive insurance covers is for fire, theft, falling trees, broken glass, etc.
The rates the OP is paying and quotes she is getting seem high, but I'm in So. Cal. and not familiar with rates in Houston. My cars are probably older (2002 LS430; 1991 Miata) but I still carry Comp, Collision, UIM- etc with higher limits and much lower deductibles than the OP, and my premium is a bit over $1000 a year with AAA, (which won't touch ANY for hire use.)
One consideration she didn't mention is age- if you're under 25 many companies will surcharge you. Also having been licensed only 3-4 years may count against a person.
@MyJessicaLS430, you might try posting in the Houston forum to get responses from drivers are paying rates in effect in your area Good luck.


----------



## Steven Ambrose (Sep 25, 2016)

You think those rates are high, you should try to get insurance in Michigan.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Age and car value are big factors


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I just saved $130 a month by switching to Shelter, and in my state if you add rideshare coverage it covers all the cars on your policy unlike progressive....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Seems pretty high to me. Not sure what you can do about it except adjust your deductible. I would suggest going into the office of an insurance agent with lower costs and talk with them. I noticed you didn't have an Allstate bid. Why?


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Seems pretty high to me. Not sure what you can do about it except adjust your deductible. I would suggest going into the office of an insurance agent with lower costs and talk with them. I noticed you didn't have an Allstate bid. Why?


young age and/or newish driver license


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Like others have said, do NOT drop comprehensive. I have a story about that, which I won't go into detail here...but let's just say that I took comp and collision off my car after I paid it off and two weeks later the car was considered "totalled" in a collision with a deer (falls under comp coverage). It was NOT worth the money I saved on insurance, obviously. I will never take full coverage off of a vehicle again.

That said, like many others are saying, the value of the vehicle plays a big role in cost, as does it's safety rating, your age, and the length of your driving history. I'm not sure how old you are, but it looks like you have had a license in the US for less than four years. That's not a long time.

Not that you want to hear this, since this would have the opposite effect on your premiums, but I think you're very under insured from a liability perspective. Especially if you have assets, or future earnings, which can be taken from you. I've had $500k limits on my car insurance policies for liability and injury for a good 20 years. I know I'm generally considered over insured, but my future earning potential is high and I don't want to the possibility to lose everything for which I've worked hard.

All that said, if you were considering taking comp off of your car (not a good idea because you can lose 100% of it's value of it's stolen, etc), you're better off taking the risk with a higher deductible - so you would lose just the deductible, instead of an entire $50k+ car (I think you were looking at a $50k car, not sure how much your current one is worth). The alternative to this is getting a cheap older car instead. You can also try calling an insurance agent and they might be able to guide you in what's best for you...


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

First of all, thank you for all the replies.

May be let me ask in another way - how much do you think it is fair for auto insurance and what kind of coverage you consider appropriate?

@Amos69

These rates are ridiculous. I would rather spend the same amount of $ (as in the quotes) on another car. Perhaps the underlying reason, as others have said, is my short driving history in the US. However, there is always an impression for being treated unfairly since my first day in the US. I have a lot of friends from China and Korea who came a year or two later than I did but they are only paying $50-$100 / mo with similar coverage. Having another car doesn't make their premiums sky-rocket high either.

I always have a feeling that this country does not welcome foreigners for anything that is related to $. When I applied for my first credit card, the bank lady said that she was almost 100% certain that my application would get rejected (same reason, no / short history). Then, I was told that if I could deposit $10k into the saving account, that might be a different scenario. A question? how does $10k going to make a difference? Anyway, I did as what I was "advised" since I wanted to build my credit history as early as possible.

@[email protected] 
Again, I wonder if the time since obtaining my DL is a factor in the determination of premium cost given that my friends whom come to the US later than I do while paying much less.

Can you explain more about "under-insured"? My liability coverage is actually higher than the state minimum. How much combined limits do you think I should need? Honestly, I have been over-paying for a policy that does not have a high coverage but with high deductible. I bet $1000 is the highest deductible you can get? My current car was bought for ~$40k with the taxes and fees. Also, what do you mean by "good for 20 years" with your policy?

The LS 500 that I mentioned in another post is a great deal but that doesn't motivate me to have another instant noodle nightmare (that's why I did to pay off a car in a year). The ride quality is not as smooth and I am not a fan of the black colour, hence I think I will pass. As for a cheaper older car - my 2004 LS 430 has already completely depreciated! It is actually surprising if anyone is interested in a car like that &#128514; While I receive a lot of compliments about my 2004 from people saying that they could not really tell the age of the car (dealer-maintained since 1st owner), many do think I am too young to drive an "old-lady car".


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Just my 2 cents...

If doing rideshare,

50/100/25. Minimum
Uninsured Motorist
Collision and comp
Rental coverage minimum at least
Tow coverage
Gap coverage if your paying on the car.

And the HIGHEST DEDUCTIBLE you can afford to cover in an accident, And I recommend having it saved for WHEN the accident happens... I personally have deductibles at 1000/1000. If you can cover it. Why pay higher premiums if you don't have to....


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Buy a house, get married, have some kids and get a 800 point credit score. 😋 That will help.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Again, I wonder if the time since obtaining my DL is a factor in the determination of premium cost given that my friends whom come to the US later than I do while paying much less.
> 
> Can you explain more about "under-insured"? My liability coverage is actually higher than the state minimum. How much combined limits do you think I should need? Honestly, I have been over-paying for a policy that does not have a high coverage but with high deductible. I bet $1000 is the highest deductible you can get? My current car was bought for ~$40k with the taxes and fees. Also, what do you mean by "good for 20 years" with your policy?
> 
> The LS 500 that I mentioned in another post is a great deal but that doesn't motivate me to have another instant noodle nightmare (that's why I did to pay off a car in a year). The ride quality is not as smooth and I am not a fan of the black colour, hence I think I will pass. As for a cheaper older car - my 2004 LS 430 has already completely depreciated! It is actually surprising if anyone is interested in a car like that &#128514; While I receive a lot of compliments about my 2004 from people saying that they could not really tell the age of the car (dealer-maintained since 1st owner), many do think I am too young to drive an "old-lady car".


Driving history definitely is a factor, including length of driving history. Your credit score can also be a factor (so if you still have no credit, that can impact your rates). Your actual address can also really impact your rates - my insurance shot up by 50% when I moved from the suburbs to the city only 15 miles away. The safety rating of your car can impact premiums, as can the demographic of the people who drive your car (at least that's what I was told years ago when I asked why my Kia was so expensive to insure).

In terms of under-insured for liability, I mean that if you cause an accident, the person can come after your if their expenses are more than your coverage and their coverage. The higher the coverage, the more protected you are. The state minimums are always very low and intended to be just that, a minimum. When you're driving Uber, their liability coverage is $1M - but that doesn't help you if you get into an accident when you're not working.

I think you can have a higher deductible than $1k, but I'm thinking that you may need an agent to change it for you as it may require special permissions or proof of your ability to pay. I'm not sure, and that may vary by state.

My liability coverage has been $500k per accident "for a good 20 years", meaning I've had that coverage for the last 20 years. That makes me feel really old. &#129315;

Your policy should be broken down to tell you how much of your premium is for what coverage. That may also tell you if you have a problem with one type of coverage.

I lived in NJ most of my adult life and their insurance is set up a bit different than Colorado - my current policy is split up into a lot more subtotals. I have a $500 deductible, included full coverage (comp/collision cash value; liability bodily injury, property, medical), $50/day in car rental, roadside assistance, rideshare endorsement, and uninsured motorist (bodily injury). Under my policy, the comp/collision pays for my car if an uninsured/underinsured motorist hits me - half of my premium is for comp/collision. I pay just over $2k a year on a BMW that's valued less than your car, plus I've been a licensed driver for over 20 years.

The other thing I might suggest is to look for discounts. Even adding a renter's policy can give you a discount that almost pays for itself. As your agent what discounts are available. I have the following discounts:

Safe driver - accident/violation free
Multi-policy
Paid in full
Good payer
EFT
Continuous insurance
Early quote (not sure what this is)

Insurance is, unfortunately, not cheap if you're insuring the car as well as the driver. &#128563;


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

nobody can tell you who sells the cheapest insurance .
They wildly change prices .
My advice is spend an entire day pick up the phone make some calls .
I suggest progressive nation wide all state state farm triple a make these your man calls 
progressive for me is 134 with ride share insurance included full coverage . state farm is 570 dollars same coverage .
Im in detroit most people are paying 300 or 400 a month .
A tip if your shopping for plpd not full coverage .( ALWAYS ) get the full coverage price first even if you really dont want it.
A insurance agent told me this . They will jack up the prices . 
Here plpd no coverage is about 10 bucks less a month .


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Hi Jessica I decided to check out my costs since I haven't looked at them in two years. I did a quick review of my main Allstate policy. My RS rig is a 2019 Kia Sorrento I pay $93.28 a month for it plus a $18 a month RS gap coverage writer.

My situations and yours are very different as I do LOTS of things. My main policy covers my three daily drivers here and is bundled with my main residence here in Wash State.

I do have 2 speeding tickets but no accidents.

Your rates seem exceptionally high but it might be a Texas thing. Unfortunately it is tough for me to investigate Texas rates easily because of THIER flexible nature.

You really need to talk with other drivers in your region in similar situations. Perhaps a dedicated Facebook group in the Houston area might help you find clarity.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> My RS rig is a 2019 Kia Sorrento I pay $93.28 a month for it plus a $18 a month RS gap coverage writer.
> 
> My situations and yours are very different as I do LOTS of things. My main policy covers my three daily drivers here and is bundled with my main residence here in Wash State.


Do you pay $93/mo for the insurance for all your cars or is that just for your one RS vehicle? I read that you have either three or four vehicles currently insured. When you have multiple vehicles, each one is less to insure than it would be if it was your only vehicle (just to make sure OP is clear on that). &#128513;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

3 vehicles That is the number for just the Sorrento. The Mustang my two drives is much higher, as is the SUV my one drives. Oddly the one I use for making money and driving the most is the cheapest. I have lots of other cars insured via other methods for various reasons, but this is the most relevent


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/how-much-is-your-rideshare-insurance-poll-more.299992/


----------



## NoPool4Me (Apr 16, 2018)

Dekero said:


> I just saved $130 a month by switching to Shelter, and in my state if you add rideshare coverage it covers all the cars on your policy unlike progressive....


I added rideshare coverage for the gap periods in coverage. It was very inexpensive for me. Way less than what Uber offers.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

For what it's worth, I pay $ 116 a month on the car, including a rideshare endorsement. The rideshare endorsement is bundled into the policy without the insurance company identifying it as a separate line item... not terrible, but not transparent. It was the best deal around.

This includes comp., collision, underinsured... the whole nine.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

One of the interesting things about car insurance is that one company many be cheaper than another for someone else but the opposite for you. It's really hard to compare to other people as there are so many factors that go into premiums. 

Each company has their own actuaries and customer mix. Some may not insure you at all - I discussed this in another thread where one insurance company wouldn't touch me because I didn't have insurance for two weeks when I didn't have a car registered in my name (they'd make me wait a whole year). 

I also noticed on your screenshot that most of the line items say "higher coverage", which means the limits are higher than you put in to the site. This could account for some difference in premiums.

If you're considering a new-to-you-car, you can have your current agent run your policy using that vehicle (you may need a sample VIN) and/or another zip code. See where those shake out and how much of your premiums may be based on your car or where you live.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Buy a house, get married, have some kids and get a 800 point credit score. &#128523; That will help.


I think the sequence of events are somehow not in the right order. Shouldn't it be 800 credit score > buy a house > get married > have kids ?

@[email protected] why is credit score a factor in the determination of premium cost ? It is not like as if I borrowed $ from there shady businesses.

Anyway how do all these actions help in reducing premium payment?

@kingcorey321 why is auto insurance in Michigan so expensive ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I think the sequence of events are somehow not in the right order. Shouldn't it be 800 credit score > buy a house > get married > have kids ?


All of these things will lower your premium (except I don't think kids factor in), as they lower risk.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> @[email protected] why is credit score a factor in the determination of premium cost ? It is not like as if I borrowed $ from there shady businesses.


Because people with lower credit scores are less likely to be able to pay off a car loan or may need additional money (people with money generally have higher scores). If your score is low, you're more likely to file a claim that results in a full loss for the insurance company. People with low scores are more likely to set their cars on fire or leave them parked with the keys in the ignition to either get money or to have their loan paid off. The key words here are "more likely", not that it's a given.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Anyway how do all these actions help in reducing premium payment?


It all has to do with RISK. Most insurance companies generally assess risk the same basic way, but there will be differences between them all. One of the easiest ways to lower your premium, everything else held constant, is to increase your deductible. The higher your deductible, the less likely they will pay out on claims, including decreasing the likelihood of an insured even filing a claim (anything under your deductible you pay in full) . The best thing to do is to talk to your agent, they will know your situation much more than any of us do.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> I think the sequence of events are somehow not in the right order. Shouldn't it be 800 credit score > buy a house > get married > have kids ?
> 
> @[email protected] why is credit score a factor in the determination of premium cost ? It is not like as if I borrowed $ from there shady businesses.
> 
> ...


we have some ghettos here . detroit flint and and a few other cities . 
Drive a new car home park it .The next day its stolen !


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

am i the only find auto insurance companies too shady at first moment? Regardless of the year of your car means brand new to them.
But when it comes to totaled; mileage, previous scratches, purpose of usage impact abv. Then need gap insurance with extra cost.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm in Florida. State Farm Auto Insurance with the rideshare endorsement is $187 a month. It is less in other states.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

Bob Reynolds said:


> I'm in Florida. State Farm Auto Insurance with the rideshare endorsement is $187 a month. It is less in other states.


Much less in TN. Two vehicles, one with RS endorsement $110/month and that's with 100/300/50 and $50/day rental/ $100/$250 deductibles and $5k medical payments.


----------



## UberDaninLA (Jun 19, 2016)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


OMG. You're reading my mind. I'm actually having the same exact issue. Clean record. No accident. Over 25. Buying used car (2-3yrs old) and putting 80%down so very ow loan $$ and yet I'm getting quoted $300 plus on insurify for standard insurance like mentioned above.

That's crazy high! I'm lost and don't know what to do.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If you don’t have comprehensive Uber doesn’t have to cover your car while your logged in.

per Uber’s own written very big letters.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


Since you have two cars, I don't think you would need Car rental. You can get rid of that coverage. 
Did you add other drivers in your policy? If there are more drivers rather than yourself, the premium you are paying is not high.
There is one factor of raising insurance premium in CA is how many miles you drive each year. One solution is to drive one car with less mileages and put more miles in one car. Insurance companies charge with variable rate on miles driven a year but after max limit ( I think 27,000 miles ), it will be same rate on mile driven. Talk to your insurance company and figure out first minimum driven miles and max driven miles. 
Whenever you add new car into policy, never say your estimated miles. Let them just calculate with 15 miles a day or less. They will change it next year anyway after getting your miles driven report.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Might want to check those $1 insurance premiums. If you’re confident you’ll never need it.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Froom Keebler


MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


From Keebler Underwriters

They Always seem to have fresh cookies on their desk !


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Everyone here on the comprehensive bandwagon is nuts. Why are you paying $1000/year for that trash? DRIVE A CHEAPER CAR!

Step 0) drive for 10 years without any tickets or claims and have good credit

Step 1) drive a car worth 4k or less

Step 2) get minimum liability only coverage from a REPUTABLE insurance company that allows you to do rideshare

Step 3) skip rideshare gap insurance since it doesn't benefit you if you are liability only (agents don't know anything about rideshare don't believe anything they say)

Step 4) pay $40/month

Step 5) don't get into any accidents

Step 6) ???

Step 7) profit


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Everyone here on the comprehensive bandwagon is nuts. Why are you paying $1000/year for that trash? DRIVE A CHEAPER CAR!
> 
> Step 0) drive for 10 years without any tickets or claims and have good credit
> 
> ...


If you don't have comprehensive uber/lyft won't pay one dime to fix your car ever, Or to replace it.

I don't know about you but $4,000 for us in Orlando is about...

25-35% of the _*annua*_l earnings.

So reality is that losing a $4,000 car takes 3-4 months to pay back. OK closer to 5 once you count gas, really it's an unbearable expense.

And there's actually 4 levels of fault in an accident.
1. The other guy is at fault
2. Your at fault.
3. Your both at fault.
4. Where the heck is the guy who is at fault?

Comprehensive is needed to cover 3 of those scenarios. Only one of the 4 are you actually completely at fault.

ALSO you need to be aware that if your at fault even partially that the other guy's insurance may not have to pay out ALL of the damage on your car, and without comprehensive there's no coverage paying to fix your car.

So let's say the cop determines you to be 50% at fault, for slamming on your breaks and causing an accident, and the guy behind you is at 50% fault for tailgating you when he plowed into you.

Now your car gets $3,000 worth of damage, and the other guys insurance pays out $1,500...
You got $1,500 on you?

ALSO..

People lie and even if your a perfect driver the other guy might have a convincing lie that puts some or all of the blame on you. Let's say an idiot tries to pass on a 2 lane road, and hits you head on.

If he lies and say that YOU were in the wrong lane and the cop believes him your screwed.

And finally let's not forget...
The hit and Run.

No comprehensive, _no coverage_ on a hit and run. Think this will never happen? It happened to me a few years ago. The license plate couldn't be traced back to anywhere, because it was in the wrong format for Montana (Montana plates start with a county indicator, 1-56), The plate happened to be Montana 69-F00K-YU.

All told that plate while on the car led the police absolutely nowhere, the cab company ended up paying out of pocket even thou they had the car on camera fleeing from the scene.


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


Your being rated as a bad driver in a bad zone.... but then again most younger drivers are being rated as that, younger, more riskier and higher payouts, so the insurance companies underwriting program is going to charge you what they see as a profitable premium.

Go to the local Drivers Lic office for your area and get a printout of your drivers record. There may be something there that is incorrect and the insurance companies is rating you for it.



UberDaninLA said:


> OMG. You're reading my mind. I'm actually having the same exact issue. Clean record. No accident. Over 25. Buying used car (2-3yrs old) and putting 80%down so very ow loan $$ and yet I'm getting quoted $300 plus on insurify for standard insurance like mentioned above.
> 
> That's crazy high! I'm lost and don't know what to do.


What's your credit score ? If it's low, your insurance premium will be high.


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I don't know about you but $4,000 for us in Orlando is about...
> 
> 25-35% of the _*annua*_l earnings.
> 
> So reality is that losing a $4,000 car takes 3-4 months to pay back. OK closer to 5 once you count gas, really it's an unbearable expense.


And how much is paying an extra $1000 every year in insurance, plus $1000 deductible on any claim, plus increased premiums for 5-7 years following any claim?

And how much does an at-fault accident cost you when you get permanently deactivated from both Uber and Lyft because of it? &#129315;

Yeah your car will get fixed (after you pay the deductible and premiums), but now you don't need your car since you got fired &#129315;



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You got $1,500 on you?


If you don't have 1500 cash at all times you really shouldn't be responsible for running your own business &#129315;


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> No comprehensive, _no coverage_ on a hit and run.





Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> And there's actually 4 levels of fault in an accident.
> 1. The other guy is at fault
> 2. Your at fault.
> 3. Your both at fault.
> ...


Comprehensive does not cover *ANY* of those scenarios. You are conflating comprehensive with collision coverage. Comprehensive coverage is for things like fire, theft, and "acts of nature," such as a tree falling on your car or a rock cracking your windshield.
Granted, the word comprehensive generally means complete, including all parts of something. But that's not what in means in auto insurance policies, so it's a common mistake.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

kcdrvr15 said:


> Your being rated as a bad driver in a bad zone.... but then again most younger drivers are being rated as that, younger, more riskier and higher payouts, so the insurance companies underwriting program is going to charge you what they see as a profitable premium.
> 
> Go to the local Drivers Lic office for your area and get a printout of your drivers record. There may be something there that is incorrect and the insurance companies is rating you for it.
> 
> ...


The only possible incorrect record that I can think of is a speeding warning a few years ago but the officer did not give me a ticket. Will that be reflected in DPS? I also have no records of at-fault accidents.

Each time asking for an insurance quote, does that constitute to a 'hard pull'? Does that have a similar concept as auto loans which all inquiries within a 2-week window is considered as one pull?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Comprehensive does not cover *ANY* of those scenarios. You are conflating comprehensive with collision coverage. Comprehensive coverage is for things like fire, theft, and "acts of nature," such as a tree falling on your car or a rock cracking your windshield.
> Granted, the word comprehensive generally means complete, including all parts of something. But that's not what in means in auto insurance policies, so it's a common mistake.


Whoops...

Corrected.



z_z_z_ said:


> And how much is paying an extra $1000 every year in insurance, plus $1000 deductible on any claim, plus increased premiums for 5-7 years following any claim?
> 
> And how much does an at-fault accident cost you when you get permanently deactivated from both Uber and Lyft because of it? &#129315;
> 
> ...


Screw uber,

The pay is going downhill and constantly has been.

Much happier driving a cab, then using my own car to use for uber.

And i pay a great deal for insurance, i have low mileage F-250 with gap insurance i'm not going to take a bath on, and my Sedan (ford Focus 2010) has another 5+ years to it with the mileage it currently has. It's paid off...

The taxis on the other hand... They don't have ANY insurance, the cab company self insures.

They also have an $800 deductible for damage but...

They don't charge the deductible unless you get into an accident, AND are found _at fault_ by the Police, AND you _don't_ get fired. (if you get fired they don't bother taking you to court over $800. It's not worth the legal headache)

THEN, it's $5.00 a _shift_ to pay that $800 deductible. That's _160 shift payments_, there's no set amount they want/need per month it's by the actual shifts you drive. For me this would spread it out over a year or more.

Even if you do have an accident with the cab company, if you don't get fired they don't increase the amount you need to pay (except for the $5.00 payments on the deductible)


----------



## z_z_z_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The taxis on the other hand... They don't have ANY insurance, the cab company self insures.


Yes, less insurance is better. Cabs already had all this stuff figured out for many years, if you drove a cab like me, and it seems you did, all you need to do is copy them and you will be fine.

And having an F-250 seems like a waste of money unless you specifically use it for business or to tow your yacht &#129315;


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Likely possibilities.
Your car is really expensive?
You have less than 10 years driving experience?
You have no/low credit score?
You live in a high crime zip code? (effects comprehensive coverage).

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/tex...score-can-double-insurance-premiums-in-texas/


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

z_z_z_ said:


> Yes, less insurance is better. Cabs already had all this stuff figured out for many years, if you drove a cab like me, and it seems you did, all you need to do is copy them and you will be fine.
> 
> And having an F-250 seems like a waste of money unless you specifically use it for business or to tow your yacht &#129315;


well it's a 20 foot land yacht with a queen bed, kitchen, bathroom (expanded aftermarket) and living room, complete with big screen tv and lazy-boy. I've lived in it for periods of time while renting out the house as a vacation rental.

so pretty overkill...

I still have the sedan for daily driving as well.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


Your address has a major effect on cost of car insurance.

Knowing that you should now be able to figure out how to save $100 per month &#128527;


----------



## UberDaninLA (Jun 19, 2016)

Just an FYI...Insurance companies in CA cannot charge more for having bad or no credit. It's the law.

Yes location does affect your rate.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I get it from Flo


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


Holy crap that one place Jupiter is 659/mo???


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


I just recently switched to Shelter insurance, doubled my coverage levels, included Gap coverage lowered my deductibles and still saved $100 a month over progressive.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

$75 a month through progressive includes rideshare. 2014 Lincoln, ,2500 deductible.


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Likely possibilities.
> Your car is really expensive?
> You have less than 10 years driving experience?
> You have no/low credit score?
> ...


You have less than 10 years driving experience?
>> Yes. I received my first DL in the US in 2016. However, I never have any at-fault accidents or traffic ticket (only a warning).



Jihad Me At Hello said:


> Holy crap that one place Jupiter is 659/mo???


I couldn't believe my eyes too. These companies must be thinking as if people were financing a car with them!



dauction said:


> $75 a month through progressive includes rideshare. 2014 Lincoln, ,2500 deductible.


$2500 deductible?? That is the same as Lyft insurance!! I wonder how much were you quoted in the first place with $500 deductible?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> You have less than 10 years driving experience?
> >> Yes. I received my first DL in the US in 2016. However, I never have any at-fault accidents or traffic ticket (only a warning).
> 
> I couldn't believe my eyes too. These companies must be thinking as if people were financing a car with them!
> ...


$2500 isn't that much... take the advice and save ..and set it aside. Same for health Insurance


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> >> Yes. I received my first DL in the US in 2016. However, I never have any at-fault accidents or traffic ticket (only a warning).


Companies charge drivers with less experience more, regardless of accidents or tickets. The longer you have your license, the less they will charge you.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


I have that coverage plus rideshare from Allstate I'm in New York. And pay $160 per month on a 2012 Mazda .and that's with 500 deductable on collision.



MyJessicaLS430 said:


> Please excuse my stupid question. I really have enough in over-paying auto-insurance.
> 
> I have been paying $190/mo when I bought my 2nd car and its trade in for my current car in fact, has increased the premium to $250/mo. Last month, I became the "genuine" owner 2 years earlier than expected (the loan period was for 36 months). While I was excited in removing the comprehensive coverage (which is required as per the bank's loan terms), it appears that uninsured motorist protection can only be bundled with comprehensive coverage.
> 
> ...


It could also be you credit rating isn't that good. Car insurance also takes in credit rating poor credit higher payment.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

I only pay $202 a month for 3 vehicles, an ATV, a boat and RV, full coverage on everything and RS insurance on my car... $250 a month seems like a major rip-off!!!


----------

